# Ames 10" box



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I bought a used ames 10" box from a guy. I know is a rent only but it was a good price. It needs a complete wheel assemblly. 

Does anybody have a wheel assemblly there looking to get rid of.

I will pay the shipping. 

Thanks


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I thought Ames tools were never supposed to be sold, just rented(?) If so, that would put you in possession of (recognizable) stolen property.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Lol im sure i could try to bring it back to them but I wasnt the one that rented it. And this guy said he picker it up at a swap meet


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

As far as I know, it doesn't matter where he picked it up, or says he picked it up. If you don't have a bill of sale for it that creates a paper trail back to him, you're still the one in possession and they could hold that against you.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> If you don't have a bill of sale for it that creates a paper trail back to him, you're still the one in possession and they could hold that against you.


I should maybe add here that if you don't have a bill of sale, but he'd be willing to say he sold it to you, then you should be alright. I think. (Doesn't Ames have something like 'Not for sale' or something on their tools?)


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Beware the taping tool police will come knocking on your door!!:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

DLSdrywall said:


> Beware the taping tool police will come knocking on your door!!:yes:


Could test that theory, by asking an Ames dealer if could buy a back axle assembly. 

Wonder just how much Ames was into policing things when they had control over automatic tool designs with their patents.


----------

